# Batteries For Mobility Scooters



## margaretteresa (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any Battery suppliers for Mobility Scooters in the East Algarve near Tavira? Please


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

margaretteresa said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Battery suppliers for Mobility Scooters in the East Algarve near Tavira? Please


not Tavira but Faro

Baterias - Faro - Farbateria


----------

